# Needing help



## TallAdam85 (Oct 21, 2003)

http://www.internationaltangsoodofederation.com/

 
Not sure if grandmaster or master Kim but today at 5:00 I got a phone call from one of them today talking to me about member ship but I could barley understand him since I was on a  cell phone and his Korean English accent. But any one hear of this org is it any good?

I dont even know how they got my info


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 21, 2003)

I gave them your name, of course. I'm sure they bought some list you name appeared on.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Oct 21, 2003)

what you mean they had info on me and stuff i don't member giving them any


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TallAdam85 _
> *what you mean they had info on me and stuff i don't member giving them any *


Well lets look at this. A freind of yours could have given them your name at their asking. You could have compeated at a tournament that you provided info about yourself in. I suggest you ask them and find out for yourself. Its probably very simple. Its not as if no one in the world knows nothing about you. Perhaps you were surfing the net and left a comment about what you believed about the martial arts and they just looked your name up in the phonebook. Perhaps one of them works at the DMV and they saw a sticker in your window. I could go on because the possibilites are endless.


----------



## TangSooGuy (Oct 22, 2003)

Well, considering I live around Pittsburgh, I know of the Tang Soo Do ITF, and I even met Master Kim once.

My wife was even a part of that organization for a ong time before switching to the World Tang Soo Do Association for her own reasons.

I have nothing against them, and i met a number of superb technicians and genuinely nice people from the ITF.

I do know that every school in International tang Soo Do, at least last i heard, is a franchise of CS Kim, and therefore is required to pay a certain amount of the profits back to the organization directly.  I'm not a big fan of this structure, and I know of a few instructors who became disillusioned with this organization for that reason.  That has no bearing whatsoever on their martial arts abilityies, though.

In my experience, they also stress tournament style/ point sparring moreso than "practical" sparring, but that may just be schools I have seen.

Overall, i'd say it's a fairly good organization, but I personally am biased towards the World Tang Soo Do Association. ( http://www.wtsda.com )


----------

